
Wikipedia founder calls alt-medicine practitioners “lunatic charlatans” - ingve
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/03/wikipedia-founder-calls-alt-medicine-practitioners-lunatic-charlatans/
======
mchahn
> But how would space be doled out to advocates of alternative theories, who
> are just as certain about the rightness of their ideas as any scientist, if
> that guideline became more flexible?

It can't. If you crack open the door to pseudo-science you will be flooded
with garbage. Peer-review is definitely flawed, but it is all we have.

------
autopov
Note that this article is 2 years old.

